
Ancient Quasars Provide Evidence for Quantum Entanglement - xook
https://www.livescience.com/63398-ancient-quasars-evidence-quantum-entanglement.html
======
yetihehe
Description in that article is very bad. How can you get correlated photons
from some classical light source? Like, you get two random photons and they
happen to be correlated?

~~~
maxander
It's not bad, it's wrong, since they make reference to the "entangled photons
in the light coming from the quasars," which is entirely not how the
experiment worked. The light from the quasars (which weren't measurably
entangled with squat!) were essentially used as random number generators, in
order to perform standard Bell test experiment [0] using a standard laboratory
entangled-photon source.

I recommend reading the paper instead, if you're interested [1].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_test_experiments](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_test_experiments)
[1]
[https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.12...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.121.080403)

